# Universal Snow Cabs



## bmaverick

It's coming sooner than you expect it ... that naughty 4-letter word of S-N-O-W. 

Hard Cab shells are really pricey ranging from $1,000 up to $3,500 per tractor model. 

Some cabs require a 'factory' ROPS and not a universal fitting one or aftermarket one.
This still is pricey.

There are the Universal Snow Cabs. I like to focus on these as the products have some advantages other than a good price point. 

One of the smaller and simpler types for less than $100 is the Arnold Deluxe Universal Snow Cab. This cab is ideal for basically walk behind snow blowers. 
Pros
- It's the DELUXE model and is wide. 
- A nice price point and would fit many sub-compact to compact tractors.
- Durable premium clear vinyl windows provide excellent visibility
- Streamlined design includes integrated tear-resistant fabric with reflective safety
- A zippered flap that accommodates snow blowers with lights (or a tractor steering wheel and controls) 
- Includes side pouch storage for gloves
- Fits most 2-stage snow blowers (large sized) 
- Protects hands, face, chest, head and upper torso from wind, rain, sleet and snow. 
- Easy installation
Cons
- It has no back panel. However, tractors with a ROPS can add a rear tarp for wind and snow deflection. 
- No side entrance. Again, with a ROPS, it can be hinged from the top to lift upwards like a hatch, hop in and pull down. ATVs do this today with single man cabs. 
- Only covers the person from the waist on up. 
Here is the detailed manual for further info.
https://www.northerntool.com/images/downloads/manuals/27812.pdf 

























There are other canvas and vinyl units available too. Do web searches. 

The Husqvarna 3-Sided Lawn Tractor Snow Cab 531307170 or 594008501 
It's the next size up for larger lawn tractors. The snow cab is massive enough to work on compact tractors. Price is just a round $230. 
- Protects lawn tractor operator from wind and snow, keeping you warm and dry, 3 sided
- Sturdy steel tube frame with corrosion resistant finish
- Shatter-resistant wrap-around plastic windshield withstands sub-zero temperatures
- Quick, easy installation
- Fits most riding lawn mower and tractors
- 1 Year Manufacturer's Warranty
Cons
- Clear vinyl has many wrinkles. (easy fix with a hair dryer) 
- May need tie-down to keep clear of foot pedal controls on a tractor. 










Gear Guide makes cabs for ATVs. Price about $120. 
Mfg. Number: 15-039-010401-11 
Pros
- would cover most tractors
Cons
- Has blind spots 









And just at the $700 price range is the Bercomac cab 40-inch wide for larger compact tractors. 










*Canvas* 100% Polyester
*Windows* Supple PVC cold crack resistant to -22°F / -30°C
*Doors* One on each side with zippers.
*Velcro Point* of entry for various controls
*Straps* Adjustable for snug fit over tractor hood
*Openings* Velcro opening for quick access under hood
*Straps* To tie canvas down to frame.
*Air vents* Air vents on both sides ensuring the evacuation of the carbon monoxide


----------



## Ed Williams

Good info. If you use a snow blower, a cab is almost mandatory or you will look like Frosty the Snowman. For those of us that only use grader blades and pushers with no cab, you look like Charlie Brown and have on enough layers that you can hardly move the arms and legs. Makes getting on the tractor and looking behind you a PIA. I envy those who have a heated cab for winter work.


----------



## bmaverick

Ed Williams said:


> Good info. If you use a snow blower, a cab is almost mandatory or you will look like Frosty the Snowman. For those of us that only use grader blades and pushers with no cab, you look like Charlie Brown and have on enough layers that you can hardly move the arms and legs. Makes getting on the tractor and looking behind you a PIA. I envy those who have a heated cab for winter work.


Out here in the upper mid-west, even with the grader blades, the winds make you into Frosty the snowman under all the layers. And worse yet, your eye lashes are all frosted white too. Ever get frost bite on your eyelids! Not fun. 

Wish I was back in Nashville-TN. This is getting old up here. So is the virus thing. Wish it all went away. 

The cab thing is on my wish list. I have a heater and a blower, so that isn't a problem.


----------



## bmaverick

Found this info on an easy DIY on a budget soft-cab. And the person is just a tad north of me! 










A soft cab to protect from the biting Wisconsin wind.
Construction is out of electric steel tubing, 10-mil vinyl, and duck fabric. 

The Arnold Deluxe Universal Snow Cab with additional mods like mentioned here would make an easy and clever solution for SCUT and CUT tractors.


----------



## bmaverick

Here's another example of a soft-cab on a John Deere or Yanmar F/FX-Series machine. 

Looks like it's the Sears lawn tractor universal soft-cab with PVC pipe as a structure frame. To get the wrinkles out, a hair dryer would have helped greatly.


----------

